# Cars and coffee



## [email protected]

Anyone fancy meeting up I know the NI BMW folks meet every fortnight in Antrim for a chat, any demand for it here?

Feel free to post comments and suggestions 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaswizards

[email protected] said:


> Anyone fancy meeting up I know the NI BMW folks meet every fortnight in Antrim for a chat, any demand for it here?
> 
> Feel free to post comments and suggestions
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Not far from me. It would be good if auto smart or the likes were there to buy some products.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

It's every second Wednesday as far as I remember not this week but next week.


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaswizards

[email protected] said:


> It's every second Wednesday as far as I remember not this week but next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Whereabouts? Junction 1?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Aye Dunsilly Hotel turn of for antrim and first on the left

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555

I probably know a few guys that would be up for this, wouldn't be far from you at all in Omagh either.


----------



## Cookies

I'd be up for that. As long as it wasn't too far away!! 

Stephen Pollard, the Autosmart rep for Co Down used to call at Sprucefield on the third Thursday of every month. I think it was organised by the Audi sport dot net guys. Usually good craic too. 

Def keep this one going as it'd be good to meet. 

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> I'd be up for that. As long as it wasn't too far away!!
> 
> Stephen Pollard, the Autosmart rep for Co Down used to call at Sprucefield on the third Thursday of every month. I think it was organised by the Audi sport dot net guys. Usually good craic too.
> 
> Def keep this one going as it'd be good to meet.
> 
> Cooks


I can't promise anything as usually too busy!


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> I can't promise anything as usually too busy!


We could meet at your place Gibbo!


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> We could meet at your place Gibbo!


I'll not rule it out, free helpers lol


----------

